# John Deere 3320 Hood latch stuck



## paskuls (Feb 18, 2017)

Hello all... New member here..

I have a 2008 JD 3320 CX300 Loader with a dead battery and stuck hood latch. I've soaked it in penetrating oil overnight and tried beating on the tabs with a hammer and drift pin. I didn't beat it too much because I didn't want to break the tabs.

My dilemma is... HOW DO I GET THE DARN HOOD OPEN?

Any help is appreciated

Steve


----------



## paskuls (Feb 18, 2017)

*Disregard Post*

Thanks to the people who viewed this but I couldn't' wait for a response so I cut the grille with a 4" angle grinder to access the battery. New grill = $260... hauling it to dealer to fix.. prob $1000.. easy decision. I'm going to zip tie the grill back together and install a battery tender/jump start dongle. Looks like you-know-what but... it is what it is... Bye


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Steve,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Sorry to be late responding. In looking at your latch on a John Deere parts diagram, my only suggestion would be to push the hood down and open the latches. The latches have a curved latching surface to conform to the latching bar. If the bar is up into the curved surface, the latches will not open. Sorry, but I couldn't upload the diagram onto this site. Strange JD format.

Get some aluminum strap material and strap the cutout piece from behind. People will not even notice it. 

I removed the tilting seat latches from my JD 777 mower after they became a PITA to unlatch.


----------



## paskuls (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks sixbales.. I'll try that. I just zip tied the cut out piece back on. It looks like H _ _ _L but its a tractor not a show car so NBD. If I cant live with it.. I'll spend the $257 to buy a new grille.


----------

